# HR21-200 No Satellite Signal 771



## tomc585 (Mar 4, 2009)

Couldn't sleep so I turned on the TV and my HR21 was displaying "No Satellite Signal 771" Both tuners have lost signal. I did a reset via red button but I get the same thing on all sats. Clear sky and my 2 other TVs are working fine with 98% on 101 off the same slimline 5 lnb.
For some reason the unit is slow to respond and i cant playback recorded shows either, they play for a second then stop then play then stop. 40% left on HDD.
last update was 12/12, connected via Ethernet, no phone line.

EDit: since I still couldn't sleep I searched some more and discovered a tip to "tune to channel 480 & 481 to reset the b-band converters" and that fixed it. 
I know what the converters do and why we need them but why does this happen? Should I get new ones? thanks.


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

Tuning to those channels does NOT reset the B-Band converters. Your problem is almost certainly low signal on one/all of the HD satellites - 99c/103ca/103cb should all be in the very high 80s to mid 90s. Check both tuners, you might have a cable issue on just one tuner. And you can't play your recordings because they are not "there", when the DVR started to record there was no signal to record.


----------



## tomc585 (Mar 4, 2009)

All signals are strong but were *all* at 0 when i had the issue, even on 101. MY 2 other tvs were working fine. The recordings were recorded fine because i had previously viewed them and they play fine now. I'm guessing the receivers CPU was being maxed out because it was trying to continue the setup in the back ground.
This has happened before but I just forgot what I did to fix it, maybe its the distribution switch failing.


----------



## tomc585 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to wake up an old thread but I wanted to share what happened today. 
Came home and no signal on sat 1 &2. Unit was responding very very slow. Previously recorded shows were pausing and skipping and un-watchable. Guide would not display. Resetting didn't resolve anything. I disconnected and removed the the cover and cleaned it out (it wasn't as dirty as it has been in the past, I do this to all my PC's too) Re-installed and the same thing. Reset card...nada. Other TVs are fine. Went into the attic where the Directv Zinwell wb68 Dtv 6x8 Switch is and moved those 2 cables to different ports and wahla! signal again. If I feel up to it I may try and go back to those outputs and see if they will work again.
The 3 unused ports had terminator caps on them which I believe are not supposed to be used. I have removed them. This may be the cause but they have been on for years..but I have had intermittent signal loss for years too (just with the HD-DVR).
I find it odd that the recorded shows are still effected even after a reboot but they play fine now. Let see what happens next.


----------

